# late 70s 1/2" thread rat trap pedals



## one-adam-twelve (Oct 29, 2017)

I am looking for an NOS (or VERY nice) set of these pedals for my 1977 Western Flyer RAMROD. They are 1/2" thread, not sure of brand name. Probably came on many bikes in the late 70s to early 80s. Must be exactly like these, with the black plastic snap on reflectors as shown in attached picture. Anyone have a set let me know, thanks.


----------



## zedsn (Oct 29, 2017)

I have these available if you are interested and live in Cleveland Ohio area.


----------

